# Jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain



## totor

hace años que busco una expresión en español para esta locución, y sigo sin encontrarla.

tal vez alguno de ustedes la conozca:

*Jeter le bébé avec l’eau du bain.*

saluditos para todos


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Totor

La verdad es a mi tampoco se me ocurre nada, sólo _perder de vista lo esencial_ pero una expresión como ésta no consigo encontrarla

Sin embargo en este hilo http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/jeter-le-bebe-avec-l-eau-du-bain.php he encontrado que hay otra interpretación: deshacerse de algo importante. Para esta segunda interpretación se me ocurre la expresión: _echar la soga tras el caldero_

Seguiré buscando 
Saludos


----------



## totor

muchas gracias, isabel.

*echar la soga tras el caldero* es una buena opción. ¡y el hilo que me has dado es invalorable! muchas gracias otra vez.

un besito


----------



## kela colación

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Hola a todos. ¿Se les ocurre una expresión equivalente en español? Mi frase es "Il s'agit de s'interroger: ne sommes-nous pas en train de 'jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain'?". No logro encontrar nada... Gracias de antemano.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Perdre de vue l'essentiel.

(las ramas no dejan ver el bosque o algo parecido).


----------



## kela colación

Gracias Marcozorrilla. He ido a mi texto para ver si podría aplicar alguna de sus valiosas propuestas y sigo en dificultades. Si me lo permiten, voy a darles un poco más del contexto. La autora del texto habla de una revolución, legítima, pero que a final de cuentas, en aras de liberarse de una tiranía, cayó en algo peor. En la revolución socavaron principios muy importantes. Algo así como que el remedio está peor que la enfermedad... Traduje ese fragmento así: 
"Me parece que las características de la posmodernidad que serán analizadas aquí se presentan, en parte, como un intento del pensamiento para superar (dépasser) las “tonterías de la modernidad” que están lejos de ser insignificantes: autoritarismo, burocratismo, totalitarismo, etc. No se trata pues de condenar este intento legítimo de superación (dépassement), sino de interrogarse: ¿no estamos “tirando al bebé con el agua de bañarlo”? ¿Qué opinas?
Gracias de nuevo...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En ese orden que comentas tenemos:
"*Salir de Málaga para entrar en Malagón*", "*Salir de Guatemala para ir a Guatepeor*", pero me da la impresión que no encajan por quizás ser algo vulgares por lo que propondría:
"*Salir de Escila para dar en Caribdis*".


----------



## kela colación

Wow, conocía lo de Guatemala (soy mexicana, a final de cuentas) pero no conocía lo de Málaga y todavía menos lo de Escila y Caribdis... Resulta agradable aprender nuevas versiones para decirlo. No estoy segura sin embargo de que lo de Escila resulte inmediatamente comprensible para el lector. La expresión del bebé, en francés, resulta inmediatamente comprensible para cualquiera. En ese sentido tal vez estaría mejor lo de Guatemala, aunque, como dices, tal vez sea demasiado familiar. No resulta fácil decidir. 
Gracias otra vez.


----------



## totor

kela colación said:


> La expresión del bebé, en francés, resulta inmediatamente comprensible para cualquiera. En ese sentido tal vez estaría mejor lo de Guatemala, aunque, como dices, tal vez sea demasiado familiar.



Hay una expresión equivalente pero no tan familiar, que es *salir de la sartén para caer en las brasas*, pero creo que la otra opción de Marcos se ajusta muy bien a tu texto, Kela: perdre de vue l'essentiel:



kela colación said:


> "¿no estamos “tirando al bebé con el agua de bañarlo”?



¿*no estamos perdiendo de vista lo esencial*?


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola, 

Me parece que "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain" significa más bien (y más todavía en el contexto indicado por Kela, la revolución) : _rechazar lo bueno *y*(con) lo malo._ 

Perder de vista lo esencial, claro : pero me parece que la idea nó esta restituida lo suficiente con esta traducción. Solo una opinión.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches,

Hace dos días que estoy buscando una expresión que había leído en una novela. Tal vez buscaría en  Delibes, pero no me saldrá ahora la expresión precisa. Decía algo así como “arrancar hierbas”, sin mirar si son buenas o malas. Lamento no poder precisar más, pero si a alguién le suena, puede que con todos conseguimos ayudar a nuestros amigos.
Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No estoy de acuerdo con las nuevas propuestas ofrecidas por Marcos. Este fragmento (kela colación, la próxima vez danos el original y no la traducción por fa) no intenta describir la situación real sino el análisis que se pretende hacer de esta situación: el "agua del baño" es: “tonterías de la modernidad” / autoritarismo, burocratismo, totalitarismo, etc. y el bebé no lo sabemos pero cabe suponer que es lo bueno traído por la modernidad (el texto debe de explicar este punto).

Isabel-fr propone _echar la soga tras el caldero _que es la que más se acerca(RAE)_:_


> *echar la **~** tras el caldero.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Dejar perder lo accesorio, perdido lo principal.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kela colación

J'aurais dû vous donner la version en français, vous avez raison. La voilà: 
"Il me semble que les caractéristiques de la posmodernité qui seront analysées ici se présentent, en partie, comme une tentative de la pensée pour dépasser les "bêtises de la modernité" qui ne sont pas des moindres: autoritarisme, bureaucratisme, totalitarisme, etc. Il ne s'agit donc pas de faire le procès de cette tentative légitime de dépassement, mais de s'interroger: n'est-on pas en train de "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain"?"
Lo de "salir del sartén para caer en las brasas" me parece que quedaría bastante bien: es también una metáfora, y no resulta excesivamente familiar pero es inmediatamente comprensible, además de que podría ser adecuada en cualquier país hispano hablante, sin importar su cercanía con Guatemala. Lo de "perder de vista lo esencial" me aclara a mí pero, como no es una metáfora, se me antoja menos en este caso... 
En cualquier caso ya tengo muchísimas más opciones gracias a todos ustedes.


----------



## Namarne

Por aportar una más: _tirar el grano con la paja_. 
Es interesante esta página. (Ahí proponen: _[no] arrancar el trigo con la cizaña_).


----------



## Aire_Azul

Gracias, Namarne. Muy interesante, el enlace que propones. Y el sitio lo es también.


----------



## kela colación

Muchas gracias, Namarne. Es cierto, el enlace que recomiendas es sumamente enriquecedor. Ya hasta tengo imágenes de la expresión, 88 formas en que ha sido usada la expresión, que al parecer YA pertenece al español (y que por lo tanto, según entendí, es válido traducir casi tal cual). "Botar al niño con el agua en que se bañó" parece sonar bien. A todas las sugerencias anteriores cabría agregar también "cazar moscas a cañonazos", "sacar un pie del lodo y meter más dentro el otro" o "por un clavo se pierde una herradura". Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eneko

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Hola, estoy traduciendo una película sobre la batalla de Dien Bien Phu. Un coronel de paracaidistas francés acaba de conseguir una victoria tras varios días de derrotas a manos de los vietnamitas. Dos oficiales del Estado Mayor comentan la jugada:

Ce succès a eu un effet immédiat sur la moral. Le patron commence à se demander s'il n'a pas trop vite *jeté le bebé avec l'eau de la cuvette*.

No estoy seguro de qué quiere decir con esa expresión, yo creo que se refiere a que se ha precipitado.

¿Y vosotros?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
L'expression normale, traduction littérale de l'anglais, est "jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain".
Mais il y a une formulation malicieuse : Dien Bien Phu  est une cuvette au sens topographique 


> *b)* _GÉOGR._  ,,Creux  topographique, occupé actuellement par les eaux (à titre permanent ou  saisonnier) ou anciennement occupé par les eaux et conservant les dépôts  accumulés en milieu océanique, marin ou lacustre.


----------



## Eneko

Merci beaocopu, maintenant j'ai trouvé cette expression que vous m'avez signalé au dictionaire et j'ai compris ce qu'elle veut dire.


----------



## permlr

Y a-t-il d'ailleurs une expression similaire en espagnol? 
J'ai trouvé *tirar al niño con el agua de bañarlo* sur le Wiktionaire, mais il n'y a quasi rien dans Google...


----------



## Eneko

Si cette expression existe, je ne l'ai jamais entendu.
Merci de toute façon.


----------



## Ponferrada

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ Cuando ya existen hilos, no abran otro nuevo, por favor.​ 
Salut
Quelqu'un peut me donner une bonne traduction en espagnol pour ce proverbe français? 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Yulan

Hola Ponferrada 

No soy nativa, pero lo intento: "No se puede tirar al bebé junto con el agua del baño" 

Un saludo


----------



## Ponferrada

Merci, mais ça ne se dit pas en espagnol. 
Je pense à une traduction du genre: "No hay que meter todo en el mismo saco", ou bien "Siempre hay que buscar el lado positivo de las cosas" Mais je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connaît un proverbe équivalent en espagnol plus précis.
Merci encore.


----------

